

Baggage X-Ray Machine teardown and reverse engineering - watson
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnFUYmg68C7RS9fDlO27PSy4lOtl0oO-7

======
watson
If you are not into the electronics and want to skip ahead to the software
disassembling you can go directly to video no. 2 on the playlist. He goes
through a fairly textbook "skip password check" hack :)

